

Minecraft Creator: "We Did Not Pay Anyone To Party" - surine
http://kotaku.com/minecraft-creator-we-did-not-pay-anyone-to-party-462712664

======
jeremyarussell
What get's me the most is the overall assumption seems to be that the ladies
there were too good looking to be developers. I can't picture a more sexist
thought process than "Oh hey there cute girl, who paid you to come to this?"
It's probably the single most damaging assumption made, that a good looking
female must have never tried being smart because ya know, sexiness and stuff.

~~~
surine
I thought the same until I read "Yeah, I spoke to someone who was 'paid to
party', as she put it [...]"

------
jrockway
This is not news, it's source-less "he said she said".

